# Frasier On His Way Out For Grilling Marbury?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The reactionary nature of Madison Square Gulag suits has me wondering whether *Walt *(*Clyde*) *Frazier *will make it through the 2006-07 season.
> 
> Say what? How could any MSG suit even think of dumping - or dumping on - the Knicks' living legend? Well, in the world of *James Dolan*, *Isiah Thomas* and (*Silent*) *Steve Mills,* anything is possible.
> 
> ...


 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/story/437251p-368441c.html

If Steph has that much power, then I need to e-mail him my resume. :biggrin:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

marbury said _he_ was proactive during his feud with brown , in becoming a man, he never gave brown the credit according to the quote, Clyde tried to make something out of nothing and credit Brown where there wasn't given any.

and i might add the whole brown topic is taboo in knicksland and while marbury was trying to distance himself from brown, Frasier was not letting go.

but this is such a small matter I cant fathom any1 getting fired over a small bit interview during a summer league game, because that is what this amounts to.


and there is a small point i want to make on brown's pressure made in the article.



> Clyde made an excellent point that needed to be made. He reminded Marbury that Brown had put the same kind of verbal heat on Chauncey Billups and Allen Iverson.


thats not entirely true Brown had to learn to lay off Iverson , in fact Aaron Mcie and Eric Snow went to Brown to ask him to lay off him because though AI swore he could take it , he really couldn't and it only made things worse, because he fought the criticism. So brown started to lay off Iverson for the good of the team.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I say good for Clyde. Marbury should be challenged. There's no reason for him to have that much clout in an organization he has done nothing for, especially over a legend like Clyde Frazier. Marbury doesn't have half the heart that Clyde did. If Clyde is fired I'm going to be really pissed off.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

if frazier is fired, stephon marbury should be banned from the NBA


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> if frazier is fired, stephon marbury should be *banned* from the NBA


:raised_ey


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Frazier sonned him, and he's probably one of the only people in the Knicks organization with the clout to do it. 

If Frazier ends up being let go because of this...I don't know what to think.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I remeber that interview and it didnt seem as heated as it was explained in that article. Marbury never really cut off Frazier. I do remember Frazier really bringing the question deeper and really personal. Still, it didnt seem heated enough that he would be let go for it.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you kidding me? 

This writer has nothing to write, so he writes this garbage? 

:laugh:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I remeber that interview and it didnt seem as heated as it was explained in that article. Marbury never really cut off Frazier. I do remember Frazier really bringing the question deeper and really personal. Still, it didnt seem heated enough that he would be let go for it.


It was heated, that time I remember Steph just speaking loudly constantly cutting off Frazier, he kept repeating the phrase, "He don't get that much credit." Steph's dumb, he starts beef with everyone, this is why we don't need him. What the hell are you going to start beef with a color guy for? Can't accept the criticism Steph? If you can't take the heat then stay outta the kitchen.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Clyde is one of the most intelligent,well-spoken,well-thought people you will hear talk. Just listen to him broadcast hes very wise. Marbury on the other hand was voted the most overrated player in the NBA.


You be the judge

Marbury should just shut up or go play at the Rucker or something.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> It was heated, that time I remember Steph just speaking loudly constantly cutting off Frazier, he kept repeating the phrase, "He don't get that much credit." Steph's dumb, he starts beef with everyone, this is why we don't need him. What the hell are you going to start beef with a color guy for? Can't accept the criticism Steph? If you can't take the heat then stay outta the kitchen.


I agree with this. Steph wouldnt shut up and acted like he was the better man in the situation last year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Frazier made an excellent point. Brown has always challenged his players, sometimes through the media. Iverson and Billups responded to it. Marbury was too self-absorbed.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Frazier made an excellent point. Brown has always challenged his players, sometimes through the media. Iverson and Billups responded to it. Marbury was too self-absorbed.


A.I. was not a guy who responded to it right away, in fact he was almost traded 2-3 years into brown's coaching stint because of that...something to think about , the only reason iverson isn't a piston is because matt geiger wouldn't waive his trade kicker.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> A.I. was not a guy who responded to it right away, in fact he was almost traded 2-3 years into brown's coaching stint because of that...something to think about , the only reason iverson isn't a piston is because matt geiger wouldn't waive his trade kicker.


Yeah, Grant Hill was supposed to be a Sixer right? Good thing none of this ever went down. A.I. stayed in Philly, Detroit got Wallace.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> A.I. was not a guy who responded to it right away, in fact he was almost traded 2-3 years into brown's coaching stint because of that...something to think about , the only reason iverson isn't a piston is because* matt geiger wouldn't waive his trade kicker.*


Didn't know that...to think Matt Geiger could've changed the face of the Eastern Conference for the next 5-10 years :laugh:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Speaking of Matt Geiger I remember he purchased Iverson's home and AI left a brand new Mercedes Benz in the gargage by mistake. LOL


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Speaking of Matt Geiger I remember he purchased Iverson's home and AI left a brand new Mercedes Benz in the gargage by mistake. LOL


 Damn...proportionately that's like me leaving a videogame in my old house or something...:laugh:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Speaking of Matt Geiger I remember he purchased Iverson's home and AI left a brand new Mercedes Benz in the gargage by mistake. LOL



Must be nice to have those kinds of "problems"!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Yeah, Grant Hill was supposed to be a Sixer right? Good thing none of this ever went down. A.I. stayed in Philly, Detroit got Wallace.



im assuming this trade wouldve happened before the ankle injury... im sorry but the 98 or 99 grant hill I'd take over iverson any day of the week.....PLEASE BELIEVE IT!


too bad he made his ankle even worse trying to play through the pain.....he couldve been something special...


----------

